# Best Coffee for Gaggia Classic?



## thewilds (Jul 14, 2016)

We have a Gaggia Classic - I'm just wondering what people find the best coffee for it is?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do you have a grinder- if not your gonna to struggle to get the best from fresh roasted beans

What drinks so you like to make

What tastes do you want ( fruity ? Chocolate ? Nutty ? )


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

all good questions above - and worth answering for a good answer

IMHO - anything from any supermarket or chain = Pants. Most freshly roast date stamped coffee from an independent roaster = good

Grinder - anything less than an Iberital MC2 = Pants

If your not sure what is good coffee to your palete then go on a tasting course to explore the range.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Always better to grind your own beans


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

Been recommended this but it's a US site. Wonder if there's anything similar in the UK?

http://www.atomicafe.com/shop/french-roast


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Dave M said:


> Been recommended this but it's a US site. Wonder if there's anything similar in the UK?
> 
> http://www.atomicafe.com/shop/french-roast


 @ronsil and @dfk41 like the dark stuff as I recall. Sure others do too. I think Coffee Compass are worth a look for dark roasts?

Welcome by the way.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Coffee Compass offer a good variety of mahogany roast beans.

Rave Coffee have some very good blends on the darker side that are worth trying.

Both Companies offer starter packs of espresso roasts to help you discover what you prefer

Suggest looking at both their websites

However you will need a good grinder. Ready ground would not do justice to these roasts.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

I've got the Baratza Encore grinder. Can't afford anything more expensive at the moment.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm in London next week. Anyone recommend a good shop to buy some nice fresh beans? I'm sure there's lots!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

There are indeed many places where you can buy retail beans, and at the same time get a coffee while you're there so you know how it should taste. You'll have to narrow it down a bit if you want sensible answers though - whereabouts in London will you be?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Climpson and sons @ Broadway Market in Hackney were my favourite, but there is always Monmouth, Notes, Dept. of Coffee and Social Affairs...The list can be pretty long!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Monmouth in Borough Market are one of my favourites. Big variety and well made drinks.

Ron


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> There are indeed many places where you can buy retail beans, and at the same time get a coffee while you're there so you know how it should taste. You'll have to narrow it down a bit if you want sensible answers though - whereabouts in London will you be?


I'll be in Finchley.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Dave M said:


> I'll be in Finchley.


Campbell and syme


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

Just seen these in local Tesco. Which machine will these fit?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Dave M said:


> Just seen these in local Tesco. Which machine will these fit?


Abort abort abort. Leave the building.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

Understood! I'm outa here!


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

Bought this today from Campbell and Syme. First drink was v nice.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

but i definitely read somewhere Illy espresso pre-ground is pretty good for a Classic.

never tested though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Er, not really unless you like dark stale coffee.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

I've just run a kilo of Rave Signature blend, and it makes (imo) a superb Americano, and good espresso. Now using a kilo of Rave Mocha Java Blend, and it makes a nicer espresso, but not such a good Americano. (imo)

in fact everything posted on here should be (imo)


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

The gaggia will give great results with any decent coffee that's been a) freshly roasted and rested b) suitably ground to the right level of fineness within a small window prior to using (I believe 18 minutes is bandied around?!)

Provided you use it properly that is.

Proper preparation prevents p*** poor performance.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

recently i tried a Vergnano Espresso Bar blend and it turned out not so bad, compared to some local roasted beans...

it's either Vergnano is good or out local roaster is...


----------

